
Ask HN: Do you mention pending patents on your resume? - ra1
I recently filed a patent through work and I&#x27;m wondering if it&#x27;s a good idea to mention that in my resume since it&#x27;s only a &#x27;pending&#x27; patent.
======
PaulHoule
Check with your employer and see how this fits into their intellectual
property strategy. Some organizations want to be loud about pending patents,
others want to keep it quiet.

